# Beginner Build, Best Receiver Under $500?



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

I have just purchased the Panasonic TC-P42G25 and I already have a pair of Polk Monitor 30 Bookshelf Speakers... All of this going into a room that is 14' by 14'. Eventually I will get tower speakers for the front and move the bookshelf in the rear. I am going to be only using the tv/home theater 75% for gaming and movies, 25% music... Which receiver should be best to get?


----------



## robfive (Nov 3, 2006)

"that boy asad" said:


> I have just purchased the Panasonic TC-P42G25 and I already have a pair of Polk Monitor 30 Bookshelf Speakers... All of this going into a room that is 14' by 14'. Eventually I will get tower speakers for the front and move the bookshelf in the rear. I am going to be only using the tv/home theater 75% for gaming and movies, 25% music... Which receiver should be best to get?


Here is my recomendation:
Onkyo TX-NR708- 7.2-Channel 3-D Ready Network A/V Receiver | Accessories4less

It's more receiver than you would get at a B&M store. HDMI 1.4, network capable, tons of HDMI inputs, preamp outputs incase you want to add an external amp later, THX certified (if you are in to that), 7.2 channel support, and the list goes on. Also, AC4L is an authorized Onkyo dealer and they have good customer service. I am not affiliated with them, they are just a good resource like monoprice.com and others.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just picked up an Onkyo TX-NR3007 from Best Buy. I asked them if they had any old 2010 models they wanted to get rid of and the guy said they had the 3007 model. Gave me a killer deal. Retail on a 3007 is about $2000 and I got it for $449 BNIB.


----------



## robfive (Nov 3, 2006)

HIS4 said:


> Just picked up an Onkyo TX-NR3007 from Best Buy. I asked them if they had any old 2010 models they wanted to get rid of and the guy said they had the 3007 model. Gave me a killer deal. Retail on a 3007 is about $2000 and I got it for $449 BNIB.


That is an amazing deal. I would buy one for that price and I have ZERO need for a receiver. 

Did he just make up a price or was that in the computer system?


----------

